# Homeowner Hopscotch



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I get a kick out of some of the DIY installations. This guy had the feed for this running under the carpet.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I get a kick out of some of the DIY installations. This guy had the feed for this running under the carpet.


For a cheap p####, that looks fine for him!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

More hijinks we straightened out, got love it.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Shows how stupid hacks can be they spent loads more for that wiremold part than they would have for a proper handybox.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Im sure that when the HO showed you this work he was really proud of himself


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Tell me the lamp cord didn't go to a lamp.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

So honestly.....Who here has done this ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> So honestly.....Who here has done this ?



Cut out the back, used drywall screws, or used a no-name yellow box? :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jw0445 said:


> Tell me the lamp cord didn't go to a lamp.


It went to one of those baseboard mounted surface receptacles. I like how he removed the box and used tape w/ no connectors.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

These things never get old to me. I hope they never do though because they sure make us a lot of money. :thumbsup: I need to bring my camera with me more often I have seen some hack jobs from hell recently. Went to a house the other day and it someone took some awg 14 bare copper into the attic and made his own wire barrier over one of the attic vents so that critters can't get in I guess and then hooked it up to the nearest existing knob and tube hot leg. :laughing: It was pretty old and the tenant there was new so I couldn't ask for a story there but I thought it was pretty funny that they thought they could make their own electric fence.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


>


That can't be hack work, the box is the wrong color :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

That was an early prototype smartbox.....We used to use them all the time...:whistling2:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Someone replaced the contained modular home switches but must have forgot to install a box


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> So honestly.....Who here has done this ?


Thats got to be BX in the wall right?:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Thats got to be BX in the wall right?:laughing:


Romex, run under the baseboard molding on paneling


----------

